# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  من ذاكرة الوطن

## معاذ ملحم

*من ذاكرة الوطن



*لقطة أخذت في مجلس النواب الاردني عام 1971 ويظهر فيها الشهيد وصفي التل رئيس الوزراء – انذاك – والنواب الشيخ محمد المنور الحديد والشيخ فيصل الجازي والشيخ عبدالباقي جمو وفرح ابو جابر وسعود القاضي وعمران المعايطة ومفلح العودة الله وفضل الدلقموني وعبدالوهاب الطراونة وعاكف الفايز وجلال القلاب.
من مجموعة المحامي مازن محمد المنور الحديد

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع رائع  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مرورك الاروع ,,, شكرا إلك وكلك زوووء  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## zaid72

رااااائع جداااااا

----------


## ورده السعاده

رائع يا معاذ..  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله بصراحه انتم اعضاء مميزين ورائعين

----------

